# Where I live



## Kadee (Jul 19, 2015)

My youngest granddaughter and her mum spent a week of the school hoildays with us, they went home yesterday .....We are less than 5 Minuites walking distance from the beach. Parts of the area has rocky cliffs , then about 1 km further down the beach it's white sand as you can see in the photos ..


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 19, 2015)

Oh that's nice  Kaydee but it looks {{{{cold}}}}.. it's winter there in Oz tho'  isn't it ? Very pretty granddaughter, she has a lovely smile..


----------



## Warrigal (Jul 19, 2015)

Looking at the Southern Ocean, Kadee?


----------



## Ameriscot (Jul 19, 2015)

Lovely!


----------



## Kadee (Jul 19, 2015)

Dame Warrigal said:


> Looking at the Southern Ocean, Kadee?


Spencer Gulf ..


----------



## Kadee (Jul 19, 2015)

hollydolly said:


> Oh that's nice  Kaydee but it looks {{{{cold}}}}.. it's winter there in Oz tho'  isn't it ? Very pretty granddaughter, she has a lovely smile..


Yes it was 13c that day , looks more like 5 Pm but it was only 12.30Pm .. G/D is only 9 but knows more about computers than me :laugh:
The rocks GD is sitting on were part of the cliff that has collapsed


----------

